# Hindi/Urdu/Marathi/Panjabi: sleep (n.)



## panjabigator

What is the the Hindi, Urdu, and Marathi equivalent for "sleep?" 

As defined by the New Oxford American Dictionary:


> • a gummy or gritty secretion found in the corners of the eyes after sleep : she sat up, rubbing the sleep from her eyes.


The word that we use for this in my house is गिड्डा (<giDDaa>; might even be nasal) but I'm uncertain if this is an "actual" Hindi word.  I suspect it's Panjabi.


----------



## Faylasoof

In Urdu-Hindi 'sleep'  is <neend> and in Urdu-Farsi <xwaab> -pronounced <xaab>


----------



## panjabigator

Sorry Faylasoof, I didn't refer to that definition of sleep.  I meant the "sleep" that is found in the eyes upon waking up in the morning.

Refer to the definition I've cited in my introductory post.


----------



## Faylasoof

Ah! I've heard <cheepaR> as well as ...and wait for it...<keechaR>! The latterasyou know is also used for mud,slime and mire! In Luckhnow, and esp.our home, we used <keechaR>!!!


----------



## panjabigator

Interesting. Panjabi flips it to <chikkaR>.  I think I remember reading in some Joseph Cardona text that Marathi uses the same word, but we'll await Illuminatus.


----------



## Illuminatus

My mother often used to call it <chipaR> but I didn't know whether it was a Marathi word or some baby speak. Now I realize it was definitely not baby speak.

I will confirm and get back to you.


----------



## BP.

Or simply _aa.nkh ka mayl_!


----------



## Illuminatus

Awww. Aan.kh ka mail sort of reduces its image...


----------



## Faylasoof

SaaHibaan-e-vaalaa,
 
I don't have a lot of time at the moment - attending a meeting. Just another occupational hazards!! But before I departed home this morning I had a look at three dictionaries and all of them confirmed our Luckhnavi idiosyncrasy of calling mud and mire with the same name as what you are left after a looong snooze, viz. <keechaR>. 
 
... and BP there is something about this word that wouldn't quite conjure up the right image, as Illumin says. However, your statement has reminded me of something very interesting that I heard recently on one of these Pakistani channels. It went something like this: 
  <<waziir-e-a3zam SaaHab ne kahaa keh Pakistan ek zimmehdaar mulk hai jo har   
  mauqe3 ke liye Tayyar hai aur usko koi bhi maylii aan.kh se nahii.n dekh saktaa! >> 
 
I nearly fell off my sofa!  So now we’ll hear a lot of <maylii aan.kh se dekhnaa> - obviously a literal translation of  <to give someone a dirty look>. Sigh! Sigh!
 
 
PS: I guess <maylii aan.kh se dekhnaa>  sounds  a lot better than <keechaR bharii aan.kh se dekhnaa>


----------



## panjabigator

> PS: I guess maylii aan.kh se dekhnaa>  sounds  a lot better than <keechaR bharii aan.kh se dekhnaa



Yes but not nearly as vivid.


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> What is the the Hindi, Urdu, and Marathi equivalent for "sleep?"
> 
> As defined by the New Oxford American Dictionary:
> The word that we use for this in my house is गिड्डा (<giDDaa>; might even be nasal) but I'm uncertain if this is an "actual" Hindi word.  I suspect it's Panjabi.


The word that we use is the same as you but with a final nasal "giddaaN"....singular "gidd" (feminine).


----------



## Chhaatr

For me it has been_ aaNkh kaa mail. _


----------



## panjabigator

Same word. Misspelling. Thanks!


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> <<waziir-e-a3zam SaaHab ne kahaa keh Pakistan ek zimmehdaar mulk hai jo har
> mauqe3 ke liye Tayyar hai aur usko koi bhi maylii aan.kh se nahii.n dekh saktaa! >>
> 
> I nearly fell off my sofa!  So now we’ll hear a lot of <maylii aan.kh se dekhnaa> - obviously a literal translation of  <to give someone a dirty look>. Sigh! Sigh


It appears that this expression has found its way to at least this online lexicon:*میلی آنکھ (*کنایۃً) برے ارادے سے دیکھنے والی آنکھ، بری نظر، چشم بد۔
​[_mailii aaNkh: (kinaayat-an) bure iraade se dekhne waalii aaNkh, burii nazar, chashm-e-bad_.]


----------



## littlepond

Hindi: According to Platts, "pinjat", which I've never used personally. We say "dheerh" in Hindi ("rh" as in "terhi" - oblique).


----------



## Dib

littlepond said:


> Hindi: According to Platts, "pinjat", which I've never used personally.



Hey, this is similar to the corresponding Bengali word - "pichuTi".


----------



## littlepond

^ Ah, that's interesting!


----------

